# I've had lots of feral cats, They are breeding machines. yikes!



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

I now have only one cat, the only cat I attended to have. It first started with our neighborhood cat Smokey. He was neutered, and it seems that he used to be an inside cat. A friend came along from the wild, we named him Spot. Another Feral cat came, we never gave this one a name. Three was too much! Spot had ear mites problems and had a very bad disease that could easily spread to other cats. We took this one to the vet and it was best he be put down. 

So now it was two. The other cat, not Smokey, had a litter of six, four were never seen again, one was given away and the other was fed at our house. Now it was three again.

The owners of the Neighborhood cat didn't want them anymore so he was going to give them to the Humane Society. I couldn't let this happen so I took Smokey into the care of me. His friends found out about where he was kept, and where the food was. So now *I* had one cat but was feeding three. Then again, we found a very young kitten lying on the street in the rain, seemed to be the kitten of the mother. I think it was a single litter. This was her second time having kittens. We named this cat 'Ninja kitty' who was black and white. 
Later on, about two months later, it disappeared forever. And again, The kitten from the first litter of the mother, got pregnant while we were out of town, and had a litter of three, one was black, one gray, and one half gray and half orange and some what white. That kitten had a blue eye, and a gray eye. Then once *again*, The Mother cat who had two litters, had another litter of just one, under our porch. We did not know she was pregnant. 

We just recently gave all of the feral hoard of cats to the humane Society.
All this mess of cats would have never happened if we had just spayed the first cat. I totally regret that.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

This was my favorite kitten:


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

This is Ninja Kitty


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

This is the Mama that had three kittens


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

This is Smokey


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What a shame. It's so important to spay or neuter, but you know that now.  There are organizations that will help if you need it in the future.


----------



## mailyn (Sep 23, 2010)

This is exactly what's scaring me right now. I've had a couple of ferals a couple weeks now and the appointment I have isn't until Oct 6 and I'm just hoping and praying that they're both females or that they aren't interested in mating yet. lol.

I also have their mom with me who was already pregnant and she gave birth to 5 kittens last Tuesday. I'm going insane. I feel bad but after they can be taken away from her I'm going to take them to a Humane Society in the next county that I know takes good care of the animals they receive and they get tons of adoptions every day.


----------



## Ilovemykitties (Jul 26, 2010)

Yep.  . Its good your going to get them fixed. That is as soon as you can do it so your doing your best. It is such a great thing to rescue cats and bring them into your care. 

I hope those kittens are healthy and find a good home.


----------

